# basil eo



## ilovedoxies (Jun 8, 2010)

Does anyone know of a place to buy resonably priced basil and lemon grass EO's? 

I've been buying from wf-med on ebay and just wondering if there is a better deal out there. 

Thanks!  :wink:


----------



## southernheartsoaps (Jun 9, 2010)

I get mine from chemistrystore.com


----------



## hellocrafty (Jul 5, 2010)

i get mine from scent-works.com


----------

